# First step in FreeBSD... Help?



## roly (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi,

I'm trying to install correctly my FreeBSD but face some problems...
Firstly, I'm trying to update my port tree with portsnap:
porstnap fetch update.

Since two days portsnap hasn't attempted to find mirrors. So I tried with cvsup but it cas the same thing (The host was cvsup.FreeBSD.org, he told me that he couldn't reach it.)

Today porstnap seems to work (without changes!) but the download is very slow! (50 Mo= 17h!!)
I wonder if there is'nt something I can do to resolve it ?

Thank you

PS: Sorry for my very bad english...


----------



## MrJake (Oct 12, 2009)

edit your /etc/portsnap.conf
u can change the servername. use this in america
SERVERNAME=us.portsnap.FreeBSD.org
or this from outside 
eu.portsnap.FreeBSD.org


----------



## roly (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, i'm from France so I've put eu.portsnap.FreeBSD.org.

Here what I've got:

```
# portsnap fetch update
Looking up eu.portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found
Fetching snapshot tag from eu.portsnap.FreeBSD.org... failed
No mirrors remaining,giving up.
#
```
...
Any solution?

Note: My kernel= 7.2 release


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you have any nameservers defined in /etc/resolv.conf?


----------



## noobster (Oct 12, 2009)

eu.portsnap.freebsd.org doesn't exist according to nslookup.


----------



## zeiz (Oct 12, 2009)

I had similar problem
My solution was: in 8-CURRENT they dropped support for my old nic. Fortunately I had newer one in parts and that's it. So it was networking problem.
Your card may be fine but maybe you have another networking problem.
I would first try:

```
$ ping google.com
```
Do you have a flow of packages or it just cannot resolve google.com?


----------



## roly (Oct 13, 2009)

In my /etc/resolv.conf I just have : nameserver 192.168.1.1
And I can ping google (with 33% of packets lost...)

But anyway I also wonder if there is no problem with the network... (dhcp ?)
I just make a ifconfig bge0 up and dhclient bge0 to have the net.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 13, 2009)

If you have no valid DHCP lease, you should get a 100% packet loss for google. This seems to be a network problem.

Anyway, add

```
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
```
to /etc/rc.conf for later.

Then try restarting the network: `# /etc/rc.d/netif restart`. This will reinitialize the interfaces and request a new lease from the DHCP server.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 13, 2009)

If your IP address is used by two other machines on your network, you may encounter 33% packetloss as well ...


----------



## roly (Oct 13, 2009)

Such a strange thing:
Now, when I had with dhclient "bound to 192.168.1.111 -- renewal in 43200 seconds" => everything is ok.
Just After that when I ping google... no response!

So I retry dhclient, and got the same result.
But now I'va a recurent message:
dhclient[349]: connection closed
dhclient[349]: exiting

I feel... lost xD


----------

